
Big Victory: Judge Pushes Jewel V. NSA Forward - aethertap
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/02/big-victory-judge-pushes-jewel-v-nsa-forward
======
mchahn
Anything the EFF thinks is awesome is awesome to me also. Kudos.

